# Your opinions please on my Pasture Management (Alberta)



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in Saskatchewan, but I think our situations would be similar enough to offer a few thoughts:

1. Winter grazing the hay field is a great idea as long as it's not too rich for your horses, and as long as there's adequate grass and the snow isn't too deep. It will benefit the hay because the horse manure will add nutrients to the soil. In fact, if you don't graze it, you'll have to artificially fertilize it every few years to maintain fertility.

2. Have you thought of multi-species grazing for your summer paddock to cut the chances of founder? If you have a neighbour with a few cattle, you could have the cattle graze the pasture ahead of the horses, then send the horses in a few days after the cattle are done. You'll just need to make sure the pasture doesn't get overgrazed at any point.

3. I would stockpile plenty of hay for winters. Four of our horses (one a Belgian) will go through a round bale in just over a week. And if it's a hard winter, you might get wildlife snacking on it, too, which is pretty difficult to prevent.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you LisaG, your input is appreciated.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My biggest concern with horses on the hay field (as far as production) would be as it thaws and gets muddy they will tear it up and hurt the years growth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Phly said:


> My biggest concern with horses on the hay field (as far as production) would be as it thaws and gets muddy they will tear it up and hurt the years growth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So if they went on it for say December, January and Feb, then came off before the April thaw that might work?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd think so. As long as its frozen they shouldn't hurt the roots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Phly said:


> My biggest concern with horses on the hay field (as far as production) would be as it thaws and gets muddy they will tear it up and hurt the years growth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hm, didn't think of that.

We haven't had that problem with our pasture. I guess it will depend on your soil type, slope, type of hay, etc... in that field. You should probably check with some of the locals.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much Phly


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Just some points you missed.

First cutting will always be a higher yield than second. It will typically be of lesser quality but that doesn't seem to be an issue with your horses. Might even be a better choice as it will be lower in calories as well (less alfalfa). 

Running the horses on a hay field can be detrimental to the field but it can also be good. The edges (where the weeds creep in) are typically left because you can't get the swather close enough to the ditches and fenceline. You can easily have another RB worth of grass left behind. For years I would only take a first cutting than in the early winter turn the horses out and let them graze the regrowth (as much as 1 foot typically). Saved me $$ by not paying to cut and bale it as well as time not feeding. I also live in a high wind area of the country so you don't have to worry about the hay blowing away as soon as you feed. You might be miles ahead just paying for the farmer to cut and bale your first and than grazing the rest. They key is to not have the horses out when it's muddy and when the green grass starts poking up. Harder done than said. They will get out there and dig in the dirt so they can get that one blade of grass they want.

Does the farmer fertilize, irrigate... do anything other than cut and bale? If that's all he's doing and getting over 1/2 of the hay, he is being over compensated and you need to rework your agreement.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Alberta Agriculture's website probably has info on rental agreements, etc.. You could also call them and talk to someone about these arrangements, and what's sensible (along with how to let your horses graze the hay field without trashing it). Their number is 310-FARM (3276).


----------



## PilatesGal (Sep 7, 2012)

The place we're moving to has three pastures (2 acres, 4 acres and 8 acres ... the big one has some wetland and lots of scrub) that haven't been grazed in about four years. It was suggested to us to get a couple of cattle and let them in ahead of the horses, like an earlier poster suggested. At the end of the season - if they are fat enough - we'll sell one and slaughter the other. We've already got friends lined up to buy half of the slaughtered one 'cause our freezer isn't big enough! But it seems to be a good idea ...


----------

